# Parallel-Port-Scanner



## Pollux (3. Februar 2001)

Kann mir bitte, bitte jemand erklären, wie ich einen Parallelport Scanner unter Suse 7.0 einrichte? Ich hab mir Linux gerade draufgemacht und nicht so die Erfahrung damit. Im Handbuch steht, dass es z.Zt. nicht möglich sei, aber daran rumgeschraubt werde! Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand von euch über den neusten Stand informieren!


----------



## t0mcat (3. Februar 2001)

*Parallelport-Scanner*

Hi!

Die Scanner-Unterstützung unter Linux erfolgt über sane (Scanner Access Now Easy). Z.Z. werden von sane auch einige Parallelport-Scanner unterstützt (z.B. fast alle Plustek Modelle). Näheres findest du unter:
http://panda.mostang.com/sane/

Melde dich, wenn du mehr Info brauchst.

CU, t0mcat


----------



## Pollux (3. Februar 2001)

*thx*

Werde es gleich mal ausprobieren! Falls es nicht so ganz funzt, meld ich mich nochmal!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

